

How to Prioritize tasks like a Champ - natarius4k
https://medium.com/building-things-people-want/if-teams-were-graded-on-how-they-prioritize-tasks-most-would-receive-a-big-angry-f-3522695d2542

======
dscassid
I think prioritization is at the core of what it means to be ‘lean’. We have
to consistently and relentlessly look at our priorities and drop off the nice
to haves so we can focus on the must haves. It helps you end up with a product
that is so lean and elegant that the user is left with a beautifully simple
and focused experience.

